# The key of my problem



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Well...............the key is here. ¿what do you think?
I have a problem with green hair algae from 3 months ago. I have tried to control this problem without success  . At this moment, bloom algae is unstoppable.
I knew that something did not go well:
CO2 was/is ok (I see my fishes gasping; they will want kill me!!!!!)
Flow water is also ok.
Light: 0.75 w/l or 2.8 w/gal. My plants is perling very very well...
The Key?????? chemical imbalance? is posible. I used a similar EI method with water changes weekly (50%).Uffffffff I couldn´t believe it. 
The last week I have consulted with my water company. The results????:
My tap water is the real key and my real problem:
pH:7.6
GH:9
NO3: 7ppm (no problem)
*PO4: 15ppm*!!!!!!!!!!! (my problem)
K: <2ppm

I have had a lot of PO4 and I haven´t known it  
I´m thinking about using R.O water

What dou you think? Can you help me?

Greetings from Granada (Spain)


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, 15ppm PO4? That is crazy. I would definitely find another source of water. RO water would probably be the easiest, as long as you add back the minerals that you will need using something like Seachem's Equilibrium or Kent's RO Right. 

-Dustin


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi Rub
Question; what is your Ca or Mg and can you post a picture of the algae on your plants?

Thank you
Edward


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

> what is your Ca or Mg and can you post a picture of the algae on your plants?


 My tap water contains 174 mg of CaCO3 and 14.5 ppm of Mg.
¿Photos?........Yes, of course Edward:


































.......the plants?????????? well, I can say that are ok:

















Green hair algae is anywhere but mainly in the substrate. In any case, this aquarium will be disassembled the next week. I will begin one new one, but I want to solve this problem with my tap water. 
I have thought that RO water can be a good solution but mixing RO water with my tap water (the mainly idea is to lower PO4 to 2 or 3 ppm......but also it lowers the Gh and Kh.....I supposed that for this reason you use Seachem´s Equilibrium). 
Is good Seachem´s Equilibrium?????
Thanks for your comments

Greetings from Granada (Spain)


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

no more answers????????
hey!!!! come on!!!!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

What is the Nitrate level in the tank? With that much PO4, if your NO3 levels are low you have an imbalance...

And yes, Seachem's Equilibrium is good. It adds Ca, Mg, K and a bit of Fe as well. It does *not* raise KH. For that you can use Sodium bicarbonate (baking soda).


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Ok Laith thanks for your answer  
Well, No3 level is 10-15ppm, but the problem was that I didnt Know that PO4 of my tap water were sooooo high. Yes, I have a imbalance but.........if PO4 level is 15 ppm, the NO3 level must be .........80-100 ppm?????? is too much.

I said:


> In any case, this aquarium will be disassembled the next week. I will begin one new one, but I want to solve this problem with my tap water


Seachem´s Equibrium will increase my Gh ----ok
But.... How much sodium bicarbonate I must be add to increase Kh for 1º? do you Know?

greetings


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I think 1g of Sodium bicarbonate will raise the KH of 50l by 0.8 degrees...

or, if using teaspoons, one teaspoon of baking soda will increase the kH of 50 liters of water by 4 degrees.


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

ok Laith
Thank you very much


Greetings from Granada (Spain)


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Remember that you want baking *soda*, not baking *powder*!


----------

